# Dog goes nuts when blow dried or brushed



## StephanieE (Nov 19, 2014)

My 6 month old shihpoo has to have a bath once a week. He is a golden color with lots poodle hair. He is okay in the bath does try to get out but we have no issues with the actual bath part. Once I get him out to dry he goes nuts trying to bite anything towel, dryer, coard, me.... I have tried to give him stuff to chew to keep him busy but he ignores all the toys. If I don't try to hold him in one area on the floor he will run off. Should I put him on a leash and attach him to maybe a chair? So that he can't get away and I won't get bit. He also hates to be brushed we have the same reaction. He has so much hair and from going outside rolling on the ground like a puppy he has to be bathed... But what can be done to make the situation easier?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Are you sure it's the drying or is it just post-bath zoomies? My old dog used to run around the house like a crazy after a bath, so we just towel dried him as best we could and then let him run it out. We'd resume drying later when he had calmed down.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

Argos hates the blow dryer. He is short haired and only really needs a bath once or twice/month so we take him to the professional groomer and she attaches a leash at the neck and around the hips. This immobilizes him more or less and it is for the best because while it's scary for him, it's over MUCH faster this way and he doesn't struggle because he figures out rapidly he can't really get anywhere. I don't leave him alone there though; I stand there and stroke his head and talk to him while she blows him dry. He also gets some treats. It helps make it a more positive (or less awful) experience for him. So I would say YES to the leash.


----------



## StephanieE (Nov 19, 2014)

ireth0 said:


> Are you sure it's the drying or is it just post-bath zoomies? My old dog used to run around the house like a crazy after a bath, so we just towel dried him as best we could and then let him run it out. We'd resume drying later when he had calmed down.


Yes I am pretty sure he hates the blow dryer. If I turn it off he will stop trying to bight and just sit there. When I turn it back on he once again starts going crazy and also bights the air from the dryer with his angry face. His zoomies are usually around 9-10pm. Either he will be on his leash for a potty break or just loose in the living room. He also gets crazy when he has zoomies so I typically will go to grab him, we have hard wood floors in a 1100 sq foot apatment with a 23 month old sleeping, and he goes to bight and to the bathroom he goes for bedtime.. They both have the se reaction but I am thinking he hates the hair dryer


----------



## StephanieE (Nov 19, 2014)

heidizag said:


> Argos hates the blow dryer. He is short haired and only really needs a bath once or twice/month so we take him to the professional groomer and she attaches a leash at the neck and around the hips. This immobilizes him more or less and it is for the best because while it's scary for him, it's over MUCH faster this way and he doesn't struggle because he figures out rapidly he can't really get anywhere. I don't leave him alone there though; I stand there and stroke his head and talk to him while she blows him dry. He also gets some treats. It helps make it a more positive (or less awful) experience for him. So I would say YES to the leash.


Ok he is due for a bath tonight so I'll see how it works hooking him up with a leash.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

This may sound silly, but have you tried another hair dryer? The first time I blow dried Watson, at about 10 weeks,he was so terrified he peed himself, which is the ONLY time that ever happened. The next week, I tried another hair dryer (I have two) with lots of treats, and he's been fine ever since. I can even use the old one that used to terrify him, no problem.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

During non bath times, get yourself a bunch of tasty cookies. 
Bring your dog in the bathroom and pull out the dryer. Give the dog lots of cookies.
Move the dryer around like you are blowing the hair and give lots of cookies. 
If dog is comfortable, move the dryer away and turn it on. 
Give cookies to associate dryer sounds with cookies. 
Continue giving cookies while bringing dryer close. If dog gets uncomfortable, move back a step. 
Repeat this a couple times a day. 
When you go to give your dog a bath and blow for real, make sure to have cookies on hand. Take it slow and reward heavily for calmness. 

My Aussie liked to bite the force dryer. She won't anymore if I have treats on hand.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Artie bit the blow dryer when it was on high. On low he was fine. 

Either he had been dried with something that sounded like the low or the high just hurt his ears.

If your dog has problems with other sounds it could be he is sound sensitive. Desensitizing him to sounds is likely to help.


----------



## StephanieE (Nov 19, 2014)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> During non bath times, get yourself a bunch of tasty cookies.
> Bring your dog in the bathroom and pull out the dryer. Give the dog lots of cookies.
> Move the dryer around like you are blowing the hair and give lots of cookies.
> If dog is comfortable, move the dryer away and turn it on.
> ...


I will try this. He's getting so fat from all the treats from training!! Good thing I bought the small training treats!!!


----------



## StephanieE (Nov 19, 2014)

chimunga said:


> This may sound silly, but have you tried another hair dryer? The first time I blow dried Watson, at about 10 weeks,he was so terrified he peed himself, which is the ONLY time that ever happened. The next week, I tried another hair dryer (I have two) with lots of treats, and he's been fine ever since. I can even use the old one that used to terrify him, no problem.


I only own one. Just got to keep fattening him up with treats lol


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Most dogs run around like idiots immediately after a bath. Maybe let him get his zoomies out and then try to finish grooming?

A grooming table with an arm is also a life saver for dogs who need a lot of grooming.


----------



## StephanieE (Nov 19, 2014)

elrohwen said:


> Most dogs run around like idiots immediately after a bath. Maybe let him get his zoomies out and then try to finish grooming?
> 
> A grooming table with an arm is also a life saver for dogs who need a lot of grooming.


Sunday we washed him late after my son was asleep, so we let him go crazy... well... he kept bighting our feet (OUCH).. jumping up bighting my husbands hands if he was just standing there jumping on the couch, digging in the couch. We have a small apartment so not much space to zoomie it out. But he did go insane!!! He was having a meltdown. Typically none of that behavior is tolerable.. but yeah you know how after bath time is. I dried him a bit on the floor then realized when I put him on the counter he is much better. Counter may be the new spot!


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

That is a lot of baths, lol. 

My dogs get a bath once a year whether they need it or not.


----------



## StephanieE (Nov 19, 2014)

parus said:


> That is a lot of baths, lol.
> 
> My dogs get a bath once a year whether they need it or not.


He is white with very curly poodle hair... He loves rolling in the dirt when I take him outside so..... Yeah.. Wish I didn't have too have too!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I saw on a clicker training group that one of the members posted a way of using the dryer on a dog without having them freak out. They put the dog's favorite treats (hot dogs, cooked chicken, etc.) and put it in a plastic cup. They then stuffed the cup with a dish cloth and placed the cup on the ground. The dog was too busy trying to get the treats that she was able to dry him without the dog paying attention to the dryer. Maybe try something similar?


----------



## StephanieE (Nov 19, 2014)

taquitos said:


> I saw on a clicker training group that one of the members posted a way of using the dryer on a dog without having them freak out. They put the dog's favorite treats (hot dogs, cooked chicken, etc.) and put it in a plastic cup. They then stuffed the cup with a dish cloth and placed the cup on the ground. The dog was too busy trying to get the treats that she was able to dry him without the dog paying attention to the dryer. Maybe try something similar?


That is a good idea. I dried him the other night on our counter. He stood completely still. I also would alternate settings. I noticed when it is on high he is shaking like he is scared. When I have the setting on low he is perfectly fine.


----------

